# Did Kimbo Tap?!



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I just re-watched the Kimbo vs Thompson fight and I am sure Kimbo tapped during the 1st round.

Here is a link to the part of the fight where it looks like Kimbo tapped.

Link: http://www.mmatko.com/kimbo-tapping-video-tap-or-no-tap/#more-1542

This is even more evidence against EliteXC for fixing matches and the commentators even lied and said Kimbo said he is ok when he taps!


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

How is that anything other than a tap? Thompson even shouted to the ref that he tapped!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not to sure about that, looks like he may have tapped or gave a thumbs up, and it looked more along the lines of a simple thumbs up to say he's alright.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know if he tapped than, but a few seconds later the camera turns to the crowd and when it comes back to the ring Kimbo is out of the choke. Who the **** stops filming when one of the fighters is in a guillotine? This fight was very fishy.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

he gave the thumbs up, that's all.. u can even see it in that picture from that link.. look at his thumb.

i rode the kimbo train hard b/c i love the man but... he showed at least SOME decent defense and groundwork last night, but he better ride a bike all day every day or something.. he got winded so quick it was horrible to watch


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

This video is pretty convincing. I don't know what to say.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyj4u076iD0&eurl=http://************.com/showthread.php?t=6377


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

He was constantly letting the ref know he was ok. He was probably going to put his thumb up or something.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

i dunno man.. the elbows and soft punches while kimbo was on the ground weren't enough to stop the fight, although they weren't being defended at all.. but i dont think it was "punishment"

kimbo just got gassed and almost paid for it. he needs to really step up the cardio work or he's done next fight


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Yeah cause when you want the ref to know you're ok you start tappin out, right? Stop with the bullshit, it's 100% obvious what happened in this fight. ELITE XC exposed!

And the comments about the blows not being enough to end the fight in the 2nd round, if you watch the fight again you see good clean elbows landing on kimbo's head and his head being bashed back into the mat, if there was no force behind the blows this wouldn't be happening, any other organisation and the fight would have been stopped within the first 10 seconds Kimbo failed to defend the shots.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

blaked said:


> He was constantly letting the ref know he was ok. He was probably going to put his thumb up or something.


That's what the announcers are saying right after he does that. But how did they determine that from signs that looked to be a tap? I must say his body movement wasn't that of a tapping fighter that's for sure...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

He was just giving the ref a thumbs up. The commentators even said the ref asked him if he was ok. The refs to constantly ask if the fighter is ok.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

No offense but I think you're in denial WarHero, maybe if he just put his thumb up, but he tapped 3-4 times and like I stated earlier Thompson felt the taps himself and had to tell the ref, but it's no use when you've been told who the winner is before the fight even starts.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> This video is pretty convincing. I don't know what to say.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyj4u076iD0&eurl=http://************.com/showthread.php?t=6377


See what I said? They zoom out during the f*cking guillotine!! Come on, who does that during a fight? It's like zooming out when a fighter is securing an arm bar, total BS.


----------



## PremiumFighter (Feb 7, 2007)

Kimbo Slice tapped, and the ref was on the pay roll obviously, what a damn shame for a mma org to be having fixed fights. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Elite XC has really f**ked themselves.


----------



## robjerico (Mar 2, 2008)

your high if you think kimbo was tapping out! he needs cardio but he was not bad! go kimbo go!


----------



## sudnvictory (May 29, 2008)

No way, Clivey! My girlfriend hits harder than those pattycake elbows Thompson was delivering....bashing his head into the mat....You are OUT of YOUR MIND. He had Kimbo in such a bad position and did not capitalize. How does such a big guy have such lame power and technique on the ground and pound? Definitely not UFC caliber and Kimbo has a lot to learn. His stamina was pretty lame, too.


----------



## Mr. Janks (Apr 28, 2008)

The fight should have been stopped in the 2nd round for sure. Kimbo wasn't defending himself at all. The best fight was the chicks. That was a really terrible display last night.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

he gave his thumbs up, to show that he was ok.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Yea and tapped a few times, just to make sure.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When I watched the fight I thought it was odd that Kimbo gave the ref a thumbs up to say he was ok, after reading so many people claim he tapped and repeatedly veiwing it I still think it was a thumbs up but Im not so sure, the worst part I think is the claims by Rodgers who claimed during the press confrence that Kimbo tapped and then Garry Shaw instantly decide that Rodgers has said enough. I do believe though that if Kimbo was trying to signal he was ok that he was also scarred to commit to the sign and take his free hand away from trying to break the hold which leads the signal to look rather awkward.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Certainly looked like tapping to me and the stoppage definitely was early.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

JT said he didn't tap during the post fight conference so I don't know, but the camera zooming out of the action sure looked fishy.


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

When I watched it originally and now watching it again in slow motion, I think it was both a tap and a thumbs up. I think he was seriously thinking about tapping, even made the motion of tapping and then decided to play it off by giving the thumbs up. It is clear the first few movements where a tap, Thompson eased up on the choke and then Kimbo immediately gives the thumbs up hoping the ref didn't see or didn't care about the original tapping movement he made.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

chrisdpucci said:


> When I watched it originally and now watching it again in slow motion, I think it was both a tap and a thumbs up. I think he was seriously thinking about tapping, even made the motion of tapping and then decided to play it off by giving the thumbs up. It is clear the first few movements where a tap, Thompson eased up on the choke and then Kimbo immediately gives the thumbs up hoping the ref didn't see or didn't care about the original tapping movement he made.


That is precisely what I think happened as well.

Makes perfect sense, too. I'm sure Thompson's strength scared the shit out of him when he actually started locking bodies with the guy.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

He was giving a thumbs up. It looks like a tap on the computer with poor quality, but when I was watching it live on TV it was clearly not a tap.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

this fight was totally rigged! They stood the fight up when Thompson was clearly dominating on the ground. Then, he takes him back down and lands a ton of elbows and they don't call the fight, but yet they called every other fight of the night early. So they stop the fight when Kimbo hits him in the ear!? Thompson was still in that fight, but yet there were at least 2 times when the fight should have been over for Kimbo. BS!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

enceledus said:


> this fight was totally rigged! They stood the fight up when Thompson was clearly dominating on the ground. Then, he takes him back down and lands a ton of elbows and they don't call the fight, but yet they called every other fight of the night early. So they stop the fight when Kimbo hits him in the ear!? Thompson was still in that fight, but yet there were at least 2 times when the fight should have been over for Kimbo. BS!


I agree it was a bullshit stoppage, but that is not the topic. The topic is did Kimbo tap to the guillotine, and I don't think he did.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I agree it was a bullshit stoppage, but that is not the topic. The topic is did Kimbo tap to the guillotine, and I don't think he did.


I disagree based purely on the fact that they zoomed out, have you ever seen the cameras zoom out of the action during a fight?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

GKY said:


> I disagree based purely on the fact that they zoomed out, have you ever seen the cameras zoom out of the action during a fight?


Actually, in Pride, they did sometimes zoom on the crowd during the action, which really pissed me off, but that's beside the point. 

The zoom-out is questionable, but hardly proof that Kimbo tapped. There are other things that happened in the fight that were much worse in my opinon, such as the lack of a stoppage at the end of round 2, and the shitty stoppage for Kimbo. The only good thing about this fight was JT slapping the ref.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

If the zoom-out had happened at any other time it wouldn't have been so suspect.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> Actually, in Pride, they did sometimes zoom on the crowd during the action, which really pissed me off, but that's beside the point.
> 
> The zoom-out is questionable, but hardly proof that Kimbo tapped. There are other things that happened in the fight that were much worse in my opinon, such as the lack of a stoppage at the end of round 2, and the shitty stoppage for Kimbo. The only good thing about this fight was JT slapping the ref.


Don't forget the stand up when JT was in side control in rd 2.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Don't forget the stand up when JT was in side control in rd 2.


Yes, that too. I could probably watch it again and find more things to bitch about, but I'm not watching that again.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Actually, in Pride, they did sometimes zoom on the crowd during the action, which really pissed me off, but that's beside the point.
> 
> The zoom-out is questionable, but hardly proof that Kimbo tapped. There are other things that happened in the fight that were much worse in my opinon, such as the lack of a stoppage at the end of round 2, and the shitty stoppage for Kimbo. The only good thing about this fight was JT slapping the ref.


Actually because of the other things that happened in that fight, I think it helps my case more. 

I'm almost positive I have never seen a sidecontrol standup before.

That was an early stoppage because we have seen many fighters come back from harder rockings, and if it was the ear then why was the doctor not called. 

Regardless of the damage, the rules on a TKO are if you are not intelligently defending yourself, and Kimbo definitely wasn't doing that for the last two minutes of the seconds, unless blocking with your face counts.

If you add all those facts together, I think it is very believable the let Kimbo tapping slide.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Perfect position to knee Kimbo in the face. JT isn't the smartest foghter.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

ToeZup said:


> This video is pretty convincing. I don't know what to say.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyj4u076iD0&eurl=http://************.com/showthread.php?t=6377


Nice video. That shows that there was a lot more behind those elbows at the start, around 1:03, than everyone around here recalls. They seem to only remember the last 5 seconds. 



blaked said:


> He was constantly letting the ref know he was ok. He was probably going to put his thumb up or something.


So in Penn/Hughes II when Hughes had Penn in that crucifix and was feeding his face shots, all Penn had to do was give a thumbs up and it wouldn't have been stopped?

Please, since when is giving a thumbs up intelligently defending yourself?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> Perfect position to knee Kimbo in the face. JT isn't the smartest foghter.


Knees to the head of a grounded opponent are not permitted.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think the tap happened though, although I also think that a better argument can be made for stopping that fight in the 2nd than for stopping it when they did.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> Perfect position to knee Kimbo in the face. JT isn't the smartest foghter.


In side control, or in the standing guillotine?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> In side control, or in the standing guillotine?


Oh I hadn't thought about when he had Kimbo in the guillotine. Then yes, it was a good position but he could have ended up losing the guillotine (which he did either way).


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I watched last night and my first impression was that it looked like he tapped. I'm going to watch it again tonight to see if I can catch the thumbs up because I didn't the first time. All in all I think that JT might have got screwed on the stoppage but whats done is done.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

it was a thumbs up

the utube vid was soo blurry, cant see a thing there... much less Kimbo's thumb


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Any chance you can post the same .gif but with it lasting 2-3 seconds longer? it's hard to tell what he's doing in a split second.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The big question is why did the camera pan away exactly after the supposed tap? It just doesn't make sense. 

I can't tell between a thumbs up and a tap, but the camera thing is a joke. Also, the stoppage on Thomson was a joke.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

everything was a joke in that fight . man i am sorry for JT


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Clivey said:


> Any chance you can post the same .gif but with it lasting 2-3 seconds longer? it's hard to tell what he's doing in a split second.


This blows the file size up... so i gotta reduce the image size... but its still a big arse gif (6 MB).


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

attention said:


> it was a thumbs up
> 
> the utube vid was soo blurry, cant see a thing there... much less Kimbo's thumb


that was a thumbs up watch from start to finish nice post before this i thought it was a tap but ther were still alot of fishy stuff


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

It wouldn't surprise me if someone at elitexc made the mistake of hitting the wrong button for a camera switch. EH, it's a possibility.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL yea good theory IMO


----------



## sudnvictory (May 29, 2008)

*Definitely not a tapout....*

It was a thumbs up and in one of the blow-ups of the video from that sequence in the fight you can see that Slice did hit JT'a arm during the thumbs up but it only looks like his skin got depressed one tap, not three. See the appropriate icon below.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Ofcourse he tapped. You dont give a thumbs up by tapping your opponents arm with your index and middle finger.

Beyond that, its hilarious that JT is in a title fight against anyone, and even more hilarious that he pushed kimbo to his limit.

But silly me, ofcourse Kimbo is a good fighter....best in the world! ....... uh huh, what a joke.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

kimbo is a joke he proved it lol


----------



## sudnvictory (May 29, 2008)

*Still not a tapout......*



Flak said:


> Ofcourse he tapped. You dont give a thumbs up by tapping your opponents arm with your index and middle finger.
> 
> Beyond that, its hilarious that JT is in a title fight against anyone, and even more hilarious that he pushed kimbo to his limit.
> 
> But silly me, ofcourse Kimbo is a good fighter....best in the world! ....... uh huh, what a joke.


And never was a title fight....

Kimbo will get better. This was his second or third organized fight. Obviously, he has a LOT to learn and conditioning to improve. And the powers at be are not going to put him in against somebody like a Randy or Chuck at this point.

Did I say that wasn't a title fight....

:confused02:


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

attention said:


> it was a thumbs up
> 
> the utube vid was soo blurry, cant see a thing there... much less Kimbo's thumb


yup! that's a thumbs up, its kinda hard to see it, but his thumb is the same color as his skin, and you have to look pretty hard to see it, but its there. Plus his hand doesn't make any contact with JT's arm for a tap.

and i forgot to mention my opinions about the fight...
well, I thought that it was pretty lame(no KO), but it was interesting to see Kimbo on the ground, defending a submission, sweeping, etc, its a whole different aspect of the fight game that he's learned from Bas. I think he has a lot of potential, and a couple of years from now he'll be a solid all around fighter.
With the whole ref stoppage, i think it was a good one. It wasn't the ear that made the fight stop, it was JT, he took some mean hits to the face, and he appeared(to me at least) out of the fight, basically standing unconscious.


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

Even if he did tap, I don't think that really means it was a fixed fight considering the fact that the officials that night were complete idiots. If he tapped and it was missed its because the ref is a moron, not because somebody fixed the fight.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

He obviously gave the thumbs up, as to say that bum couldn't hurt him with a weak ass choke hold. 

No tap at all.


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> He obviously gave the thumbs up, as to say that bum couldn't hurt him with a weak ass choke hold.
> 
> No tap at all.


Gimmick.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Lynch said:


> Gimmick.


:confused03:

3-0 soon to be 4-0

Sometimes I wonder if people HATE Kimbo because of where he came from, not because he knocks all these bums out. Hmmmmmm?


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Sometimes I wonder if people HATE Kimbo because of where he came from, not because he knocks all these bums out. Hmmmmmm?


People "hate" Kimbo because he is a fighter of very limited talent who is being blatantly exploited and marketed by Shaw and EliteXC. It is not really Kimbo so much as what he represents. Hype over talent, money over honor, promotion over reality. It is everything the pioneers of MMA have worked to prevent the sport from becoming and Kimbo is the poster boy for it.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

AndyHI said:


> yup! that's a thumbs up, its kinda hard to see it, but his thumb is the same color as his skin, and you have to look pretty hard to see it, but its there. Plus his hand doesn't make any contact with JT's arm for a tap.
> 
> and i forgot to mention my opinions about the fight...
> well, I thought that it was pretty lame(no KO), but it was interesting to see Kimbo on the ground, defending a submission, sweeping, etc, its a whole different aspect of the fight game that he's learned from Bas. I think he has a lot of potential, and a couple of years from now he'll be a solid all around fighter.
> With the whole ref stoppage, i think it was a good one. It wasn't the ear that made the fight stop, it was JT, he took some mean hits to the face, and he appeared(to me at least) out of the fight, basically standing unconscious.


well thats clearly a thumbs up! People will still say he tapped. Nice find and repped!!!!


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

So these "other people" hate Kimbo for utilizing his talents for monetary purposes? 

As for your claims to him having limited abilities, the guy's been "pro" for 3 fights now, give him time. He's already one of the most dangerous hitters in the sport.Afterall, Liddell is mostly a standup fighter himself, so it can't be so terrible a talent to have.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> So these "other people" hate Kimbo for utilizing his talents for monetary purposes?
> 
> As for your claims to him having limited abilities, the guy's been "pro" for 3 fights now, give him time. He's already one of the most dangerous hitters in the sport.Afterall, Liddell is mostly a standup fighter himself, so it can't be so terrible a talent to have.


 Lidell would have knocked Thompson out, Kimbo's power has been overated judging by last nights fight. Lidell also has possibly the best take down defense in MMA and is very good at getting back to his feet. Please do not mistake Kimbo's half decent striking for being anywhere near par with one of the most skilled and fierce strikers in the game. Kimbo will NEVER be Chuck,


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Lidell would have knocked Thompson out, Kimbo's power has been overated judging by last nights fight. Lidell also has possibly the best take down defense in MMA and is very good at getting back to his feet. Please do not mistake Kimbo's half decent striking for being anywhere near par with one of the most skilled and fierce strikers in the game. Kimbo will NEVER be Chuck,


Kimbo knocked Thompson out, but the ref saved him by stopping the fight. As for your claim that Kimbo's power is overrated, that's TOO funny for me to even comment on. The guy probably hits harder then 90% of MMA fighters. 

It'd be nice if people gave Kimbo more then 3 fights, even though he's 3-0 in them with 3 KOs, to show what he's capable of. And if you think Chuck hits harder then Kimbo, you're either Chuck Liddell himself or you're insane.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Kimbo knocked Thompson out, but the ref saved him by stopping the fight. As for your claim that Kimbo's power is overrated, that's TOO funny for me to even comment on. The guy probably hits harder then 90% of MMA fighters.
> 
> It'd be nice if people gave Kimbo more then 3 fights, even though he's 3-0 in them with 3 KOs, to show what he's capable of. And if you think Chuck hits harder then Kimbo, you're either Chuck Liddell himself or you're insane.


Out of the 9 losses james THompson has 7 of them have been ended by knock out or tko in the 1 round. One of them has been ended by knockout in the 2nd round and the third one was tko?? in the 3rd round which was by kimbo. Tell me why it took someone like kimbo 3 rounds to put away a guy with a AMAZING GLASS JAW. The guys he was knockd out by in the first shouldnt have nearly the good striking kimbo is known for. Now if kimbo didnt connect alot to james thompson face i would say that kimbo just couldnt connect but thats not the case here. Kimbo connected which james chin plenty of times and just could not knock him out. This only leaves 1 reason as to why james wasent knockd out. Which is that Kimbo's Punching power is EXTREMELY OVERATED. I think your insane and have bought too much into the kimbo backyard brawls.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Kimbo knocked Thompson out, but the ref saved him by stopping the fight. As for your claim that Kimbo's power is overrated, that's TOO funny for me to even comment on. The guy probably hits harder then 90% of MMA fighters.
> 
> It'd be nice if people gave Kimbo more then 3 fights, even though he's 3-0 in them with 3 KOs, to show what he's capable of. And if you think Chuck hits harder then Kimbo, you're either Chuck Liddell himself or you're insane.


Ydon't know WTF you are talking about. Thompson is known for his glass chin and Kimbo couldn't even knock him down. Chuck Lidell on the other hand is a legend in the spor who has fought and KOed top competition, it's obvious who hits harder, so STFU. Get off Kimbo's nuts buddy, Kimbo is a freakshow who will never beat anyone worth noticing in MMA.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> *Kimbo knocked Thompson out*, but the ref saved him by stopping the fight. As for your claim that Kimbo's power is overrated, that's TOO funny for me to even comment on. The guy probably hits harder then 90% of MMA fighters.
> 
> It'd be nice if people gave Kimbo more then 3 fights, even though he's 3-0 in them with *3 KOs*, to show what he's capable of. And if you think Chuck hits harder then Kimbo, you're either Chuck Liddell himself or you're insane.


i think you're mistaking TKO's for KO's bro....:dunno:

BTW even comparing kimbo with chuck just plain shows ignorance imo:confused03:. chuck has KO'd top quality proven competition while kimbo has KO'd a has-been and TKO'd two glass jaw owning tomato cans. 

pointless argument, dont know why i even responded....

EDIT: Forgot that Cantrell was a submission because of strikes not a TKO.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

ithought this thread was did kimbo tap,anyway i was pro kimbo before this fight but after that fight and the favortizim(spelling) im not,even though kimbo didnt tap there was to much bullshit going on in that fight dan mirgliottie(spelling) should be fired as well


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

What the hell? Anyone notice there are a lot of posts made by people with 5 or less or 10 or less posts?

Anyway, it was still a bad call to stop the fight. JT was taking some hard shots, but he was still focused on Kimbo. And it was still a bad call not to stop it at the end of the second round.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> What the hell? Anyone notice there are a lot of posts made by people with 5 or less or 10 or less posts?


I noticed that. It's happening on all of the forums.
It's almost like an anti-Elite XC army has been formed and sent into forum battle by other organizations if you know what I mean.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> I noticed that. It's happening on all of the forums.
> It's almost like an anti-Elite XC army has been formed and sent into forum battle by other organizations if you know what I mean.


Mmm, I wouldn't say that, there are quite a few pro-elite "noobs" (by noobs I mean people with few posts) coming lately.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

no way did kimbo tap he was fine


----------



## evilash6000 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Elite XC B-L-OOOOOO-W-S*



Pyros said:


> Mmm, I wouldn't say that, there are quite a few pro-elite "noobs" (by noobs I mean people with few posts) coming lately.


I have to say... I am a noob to the post.. and guess what drove me to post!.. The crappy Elite XC.. I was at the Kimbo fight and it blew.... there were maybe 2 good fights that night... But the real problem was the crowd.. Those are the noobs... They have no idea what they are watching and I felt as though I was at a Rap Concert more than a fight night. The sport is being ruined.. I just hope that my instructor keeps the rates high so the new breed of ghetto fighters (and that is not a jab at black people just a jab at the people of any ethnicity that are taking the sport over)..... stay away from a deep routed sport as far as disciplines. go... Seriously, the people there were booing stuff they didn't understand... or telling someone to choke a guy out while he is in side control......


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

If I watched this online with the shitty stream and small screen, I would have some doubts. But I saw this on my TV because it was aired on TSN and it looked like he tapped. He probably did tap then changed his mind. This happened in the Grove-Herman fight too, no?


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> Ydon't know WTF you are talking about. Thompson is known for his glass chin and Kimbo couldn't even knock him down. Chuck Lidell on the other hand is a legend in the spor who has fought and KOed top competition, it's obvious who hits harder, so STFU. Get off Kimbo's nuts buddy, Kimbo is a freakshow who will never beat anyone worth noticing in MMA.


I think it's hilarious how a guy can be 3-0 in the ring, undefeated in the streets, yet morons such as yourself have your head so far up your ass you can't see a phenom when he's right on your tv screen. And you tell me to STFU again, you and I will be having a Kimbo v. Thompson situation. Maybe you should stop gargling on Liddell's nutjuice long enough to know WTF you're talking about, ya idiot. 

And contrary to what some idiots may think, fighting someone in the streets with no ref and no time limit is a lot tougher then fighting some *** in a ring with tights on while a ref saves your ass. I can tell some of you aren't from the streets, so it's impossible for you to know WTF you're talking about.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I think it's hilarious how a guy can be 3-0 in the ring, undefeated in the streets, yet morons such as yourself have your head so far up your ass you can't see a phenom when he's right on your tv screen. And you tell me to STFU again, you and I will be having a Kimbo v. Thompson situation. Maybe you should stop gargling on Liddell's nutjuice long enough to know WTF you're talking about, ya idiot.
> 
> And contrary to what some idiots may think, fighting someone in the streets with no ref and no time limit is a lot tougher then fighting some *** in a ring with tights on while a ref saves your ass. I can tell some of you aren't from the streets, so it's impossible for you to know WTF you're talking about.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Ok, no, seriously, you are so right...

You're 32, right?

And didn't Kimbo lose his street fight to Sean Gannon? How would he remain undefeated in the streets?


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Baby Jay D. said:


> i think you're mistaking TKO's for KO's bro....:dunno:
> 
> BTW even comparing kimbo with chuck just plain shows ignorance imo:confused03:. chuck has KO'd top quality proven competition while kimbo has KO'd a has-been and TKO'd two glass jaw owning tomato cans.
> 
> ...


#1 - TKO simply means that the ref saved you from being knocked out, so spare me your ignorance.

#2 - I am not comparing the two as a whole, I'm simply comparing their punching power, which is obvious Kimbo possesses more of. Do you really think Liddell would've done a damn thing in the streets of Florida? :confused03::confused03:

#3 - Kimbo fought and BEAT who they put in front of him. He's a rookie in the game, so it's not like he can choose his opponents right now. And you seemed to forget that Cantrell's ass was knocked to the ground in 19 seconds and he tapped like a bitch. Thompson was knocked out, but saved by the ref. Cantrell would've been knocked out, but he curled up in a bitch ball and tapped from having his face punched into piles of shit. 

And you responded because you know I'm right about Kimbo, you just dont like him for other reasons. I think we all know the majority of MMAs fanbase consist of "good ol' boys."


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Ok, no, seriously, you are so right...
> 
> You're 32, right?



I searched for your point, but it was lost somewhere in the stupidity of the post itself. :confused05:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I think it's hilarious how a guy can be 3-0 in the ring, undefeated in the streets, yet morons such as yourself have your head so far up your ass you can't see a phenom when he's right on your tv screen. And you tell me to STFU again, you and I will be having a Kimbo v. Thompson situation. Maybe you should stop gargling on Liddell's nutjuice long enough to know WTF you're talking about, ya idiot.
> 
> And contrary to what some idiots may think, fighting someone in the streets with no ref and no time limit is a lot tougher then fighting some *** in a ring with tights on while a ref saves your ass. I can tell some of you aren't from the streets, so it's impossible for you to know WTF you're talking about.


Lol, you call me an idiot and then say KImbo is a phenom, oh, the irony... Kimbo is a bum who will never amount to anything in MMA other than being a circus freakshow, you can bet on that, any decent HW or LHW would hand him his ass, as would a lot of MW in the UFC. Also I suggest you stop insulting people because mods are pretty strict about that around here, if you want to stay in the forum that is, which I doubt you will last long because you seem pretty trollish to me.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I searched for your point, but it was lost somewhere in the stupidity of the post itself. :confused05:


His point was in his post. I found it.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> Lol, you call me an idiot and then say KImbo is a phenom, oh, the irony... Kimbo is a bum who will never amount to anything in MMA other than being a circus freakshow, you can bet on that, any decent HW or LHW would hand him his ass, as would a lot of MW in the UFC. Also I suggest you stop insulting people because mods are pretty strict about that around here, if you want to stay in the forum that is, which I doubt you will last long because you seem pretty trollish to me.


Phenom - 
n. Slang 
A phenomenon, especially a remarkable or outstanding person.

As for my insults, I only give what I get. I am a member of MANY forums and know how to act in my posts. I didn't come into this forum slinging around insults, I came with an opinion that some choose not to accept. And don't worry pal, I'll be around for awhile.

You are entitled to your opinions about Kimbo, as I am entitled to my own. I say Kimbo, in time, will beat every opponent they set in front of him. Chuck could give him some problems, Couture too, but guys like Ortiz, Silvia, etc would be knocked out by round 2, IMO. Kimbo's been around in the streets for years, but only 3 fights as a pro. Give the guy time to work on his craft, it's only fair.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Phenom -
> n. Slang
> A phenomenon, especially a remarkable or outstanding person.
> 
> ...


Its not much of a phenom if he cant use the skillz he became known in a professional setting.

BJ is a phenom, because his skillz translated easily into the cage.

Kimbo has to 'train' to change the 'talents' he became known for.

Its not much of a phenom if he cant dispatch JT with ease.

Hes just a regular joe shmo whos got the spot light right now.

You simply cannot claim he's a phenom AND state with that same breath that he needs time to work on his craft.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Phenom -
> n. Slang
> A phenomenon, especially a remarkable or outstanding person.
> 
> ...



You are entitled to your opinion, but your opinion is garbage and is obviously clouded because you like Kimbo, after watching his last fight everyone with half a brain knows that Kimbo is a joke and will never beat any quality HW, sorry but that's the way it is. At least you changed your attittude, that's nice.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I say Kimbo, in time, will beat every opponent they set in front of him.


Do you accept wagers?



KSliceIZNice said:


> Chuck could give him some problems, Couture too, but guys like Ortiz, Silvia, etc would be knocked out by round 2, IMO.


So who exactly has Kimbo beaten to warrant this opinion?



KSliceIZNice said:


> Kimbo's been around in the streets for years, but only 3 fights as a pro.


Isn't this a contradiction to your posts stating he would KO Tim Sylvia?

Just curious, in your opinion, who is the best fighter in MMA?


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, but your opinion is garbage and is obviously clouded because you like Kimbo, after watching his last fight everyone with half a brain knows that Kimbo is a joke and will never beat any quality HW, sorry but that's the way it is. At least you changed your attittude, that's nice.


You do realize that everyone's opinion is as good as another's, right? If I think Kimbo will be a star, you have no right to call it trash, garbage, or nonsense. Because when all is said and done, I could be right and you could be wrong. 

Then you go onto say "anyone with half a brain" blah, blah, blah. You've even gone so far as to claim you can see the future, which is at the very least, weird. 

I just hope you admit you were wrong when Kimbo does well in MMA, because IMO he will.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> You do realize that everyone's opinion is as good as another's, right? If I think Kimbo will be a star, you have no right to call it trash, garbage, or nonsense. Because when all is said and done, I could be right and you could be wrong.
> 
> Then you go onto say "anyone with half a brain" blah, blah, blah. You've even gone so far as to claim you can see the future, which is at the very least, weird.
> 
> I just hope you admit you were wrong when Kimbo does well in MMA, because IMO he will.


It will never happen so I'm safe, thanks. And I cannot see into the future but I can think logically and what I saw in his last fight tells me he is just a freakshow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> And contrary to what some idiots may think, fighting someone in the streets with no ref and no time limit is a lot tougher then fighting some *** in a ring with tights on while a ref saves your ass. I can tell some of you aren't from the streets, so it's impossible for you to know WTF you're talking about.


 I'll tell you what I'd take my chances fighting those bums Kimbo fought in the streets before taking the beatdown a legitimate MMA fighter would give me, You saying you would rather fight Nog than that Chico guy?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Phenom -
> n. Slang
> A phenomenon, especially a remarkable or outstanding person.
> 
> ...


Since you are a member of so MANY forums I have a great one for yo to join. http://sherdog.com/. You will do much better over there then you will here with your blatant nuthugging and stupid opinions. The only reason Kimbo is 3-0 is because he has fought terrible fighters. Cantrell has a record of 10 - 11. That is pathetic especially since he hasn't faced the best fighters. Then there's Tank Abbott with a record of 9 - 14. Amazing just pure amazing record he has. Tank is way past his prime and actually never even had a prime. Finally there's James Thompson. He has a little better record and actually has a winning record but everyone knows he sucks and has a terrible chin. Thompson was demolishing Kimbo until his ear popped. Kimbo was gassed after the second round. He should stick to street fighting bums with no skills because the second he faces a half way decent opponent he is going to get KOed.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> You do realize that everyone's opinion is as good as another's, right?


I hate when people say things like this.
No dude, some peoples opinions are pretty retarded and baseless, sorta like yours.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd so Rep you if I could Negation, will you marry me?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I'd so Rep you if I could Negation, will you marry me?


I got him for you because he is right and this guy's opinion is by far one of the most retarded ones ever.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> :confused03:
> 
> 3-0 soon to be 4-0
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if people HATE Kimbo because of where he came from, not because he knocks all these bums out. Hmmmmmm?


Hmmmmmm, hey man, if you really like watching Kimbo fight I got another fighter you'd enjoy.

He fights for the UFC, his name is *Kalib Starnes*. He's also pretty good. I can't decide who is better, him or Kimbo.

Just thought you'd be interested in another fighter of Kimbos calibur.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on Starnes has proved his cardio is miles ahead of Kimbo's.



Damn I wish someone would drive the Kimbo bandwagon off a bridge.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Come on Starnes has proved his cardio is miles ahead of Kimbo's.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I wish someone would drive the Kimbo bandwagon off a bridge.


Thompson almost did but Miragliota was there to hit the brakes in time, unfortunately.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Maybe you should stop gargling on Liddell's nutjuice long enough to know WTF you're talking about, ya idiot.
> 
> And contrary to what some idiots may think, fighting someone in the streets with no ref and no time limit is a lot tougher then fighting some *** in a ring with tights on while a ref saves your ass.













_I'm sure u will last long on this forum._


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

**JB** said:


> _I'm sure u will last long on this forum._





*That is way cooler than the easy button!* raise02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Kimbo knocked Thompson out, but the ref saved him by stopping the fight. As for your claim that Kimbo's power is overrated, that's TOO funny for me to even comment on. The guy probably hits harder then 90% of MMA fighters.
> 
> It'd be nice if people gave Kimbo more then 3 fights, even though he's 3-0 in them with 3 KOs, to show what he's capable of. And if you think Chuck hits harder then Kimbo, you're either Chuck Liddell himself or you're insane.



Im insane to think that Chuck Lidell hits harder than Kimbo, Kimbo who couldnt drop glass jaw thompson, what eactly did the ref save Thompson from, sweeping Kimbo off his feet and possibly injuring his elbow from constant bouncing off Kimbo's skull? (Ok not likely with those weak elbows). Lidell is in the top 3 most feared strikers in MMA along with Anderson Silva and Cro Cop, heres some advice I want you to remember forever, drink the Koolaid.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah and then he got pounded on for 3 minutes straight in the second round not defending him self, and 3rd round comes kimbo lands a combo and the guy stumbles and gets it called.... Ref was in on it.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> Do you accept wagers?


I do accept wagers and will spend your cash on massive amounts of liquor. 



All_In_GSP said:


> So who exactly has Kimbo beaten to warrant this opinion?


Some would consider me a knockout artist from ths streets, so I always give knockout power credit over a fighters' other attributes. All it takes is one punch and some patience, plus the ability to take a shot yourself. 



All_In_GSP said:


> Isn't this a contradiction to your posts stating he would KO Tim Sylvia?


How do you mean? I think he can knock him out, though Silvia's one tough SOB. I still talk about the fight in which he fractured his arm but said it was fine. 



All_In_GSP said:


> Just curious, in your opinion, who is the best fighter in MMA?


1. Rampage Jackson
2. Randy Couture
3. Chuck Liddell


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

You should definitely go to sherdog, you would fit nicely in there.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Im insane to think that Chuck Lidell hits harder than Kimbo, Kimbo who couldnt drop glass jaw thompson, what eactly did the ref save Thompson from, sweeping Kimbo off his feet and possibly injuring his elbow from constant bouncing off Kimbo's skull? (Ok not likely with those weak elbows). Lidell is in the top 3 most feared strikers in MMA along with Anderson Silva and Cro Cop, heres some advice I want you to remember forever, drink the Koolaid.


It is true that Thompson was not dropped, but it is also true that Kimbo was winded and was not landing any massive shots until the 3rd round. I give Thompson his due, he definitely smothered Kimbo's shots, and Kimbo's lack of experienced showed in the ring. The one thing I think you're forgetting is---Kimbo won and would've knocked Thompson out had the ref not saved him from a further beating.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How was Thompson gonna be knocked out, he had taken Kimbos shots pack peddled caught his bearing and was throwing a punch when it ended, that stoppage was horrible.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> How do you mean? I think he can knock him out, though Silvia's one tough SOB. I still talk about the fight in which he fractured his arm but said it was fine.


I mean Tim Sylvia's NEVER been knocked out before. His resume of elite fighters is impressive, including Arlovski (x3), Vera, Couture, Mir, Nog, and Monson. How is Kimbo going to accomplish such a feat that these veteran MMA elites could not do?



KSliceIZNice said:


> 1. Rampage Jackson
> 2. Randy Couture
> 3. Chuck Liddell





KSliceIZNice said:


> Chuck could give him some problems, Couture too, but guys like Ortiz, Silvia, etc would be knocked out by round 2, IMO.





KSliceIZNice said:


> Kimbo's been around in the streets for years, but only 3 fights as a pro.


So, in your opinion, only your top 3 MMA fighters in the world you would see giving Kimbo trouble? Even after you've admitted he's only had 3 fights?!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I guess he forgot to add James Thompson to the list of fighter that would give Kimbo trouble since Thompson was handing Kimbo his ass before the ref saved him.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> How was Thompson gonna be knocked out, he had taken Kimbos shots pack peddled caught his bearing and was throwing a punch when it ended, that stoppage was horrible.


Caught his bearing or caught his ear? :confused03:

And as I watch it RIGHT NOW on 1st & 10, if you consider what Thompson just did as a punch, you kidding yourself. The guy did not throw a punch, he slapped weakly at him while being asleep on his feet. 

Get real.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol, this guy is gonna get banned soon and if he isn't he's gonna get a neg rep bar miles long. Kimbo knocking out Sylvia, yeah Arlovski couldn't do it but Kimbo is the guy to do it lol, this guy should lay off the crack.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I guess he forgot to add James Thompson to the list of fighter that would give Kimbo trouble since Thompson was handing Kimbo his ass before the ref saved him.


In his 3rd pro fight. WOW! You act like Kimbo's been fighting in MMA for 10+ years. :dunno:

Handing him is ass? :confused03: You cannot seriously believe laying on Kimbo while patting on his head qualifies as having your ass handed to you, right? :thumbsdown:


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> Lol, this guy is gonna get banned soon and if he isn't he's gonna get a neg rep bar miles long. Kimbo knocking out Sylvia, yeah Arlovski couldn't do it but Kimbo is the guy to do it lol, this guy should lay off the crack.


So because you don't agree with me, I should be banned? :thumbsup:

And oooohhhhhhh no, not a negative rep bar. :shame02:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> So because you don't agree with me, I should be banned? :thumbsup:
> 
> And oooohhhhhhh no, not a negative rep bar. :shame02:


No because you are obviously trolling with your statements about KImbo being the 2nd coming of Christ. :bye02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> In his 3rd pro fight. WOW! You act like Kimbo's been fighting in MMA for 10+ years. :dunno:
> 
> Handing him is ass? :confused03: You cannot seriously believe laying on Kimbo while patting on his head qualifies as having your ass handed to you, right? :thumbsdown:


 You do realize your the one making the ridiculous claim that he can beat Sylvia and Tito right? I hate Tito but if Tito had been in Thompsons shoes he would have pounded the shit outa Kimbo, Im no saying Thompson was dropping bombs but what exactly was Kimbo doing? Laying there eating every one of them with no answer, can you imagine if it was sombody like Tito who knew how to GnP? Lights out Kimbo.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> No because you are obviously trolling with your statements about KImbo being the 2nd coming of Christ. :bye02:


An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial and usually irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the intention of baiting other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.[2]

While I'm not a religious fanatic, I'm pretty sure your "Christ" comment is a bit borderline. I simply said the guy will be a stud in MMA, and I'm entitled to that opinion.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial and usually irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the intention of baiting other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.[2]
> 
> While I'm not a religious fanatic, I'm pretty sure your "Christ" comment is a bit borderline. I simply said the guy will be a stud in MMA, and I'm entitled to that opinion.


You are, but as I said it is trolling,it is like if I start making posts about Phil Baroni beating Silva, I'm entitled to my opinion but it would be shit and it counts as trolling, so what I said is true and pretty much everyone else on this thread agrees with me.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You do realize your the one making the ridiculous claim that he can beat Sylvia and Tito right? I hate Tito but if Tito had been in Thompsons shoes he would have pounded the shit outa Kimbo, Im no saying Thompson was dropping bombs but what exactly was Kimbo doing? Laying there eating every one of them with no answer, can you imagine if it was sombody like Tito who knew how to GnP? Lights out Kimbo.


I just watched Ortiz get his ass handed to him, then he proceeded to tell the viewing audience that he tried his best but wasn't good enough. Tito is washed up garbage and wouldn't make it out of round 1 vs. Kimbo. 

I also think Kimbo will overpower Sylvia and his attempts to get him down. I have a feeling Big Tim will take a costly risk and charge Kimbo, only to find himself sleeping under the stars. :fight02:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I just watched Ortiz get his ass handed to him, then he proceeded to tell the viewing audience that he tried his best but wasn't good enough. Tito is washed up garbage and wouldn't make it out of round 1 vs. Kimbo.
> 
> I also think Kimbo will overpower Sylvia and his attempts to get him down. I have a feeling Big Tim will take a costly risk and charge Kimbo, only to find himself sleeping under the stars. :fight02:


If this isn't trolling I don't know what it is. Thanks for proving my point once again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got an easy way for you to identify a troll, if the dot(s) under your name are red then the general consensus is that your a troll who should either A) go to Sherdog B) get Banned or C) jump off a F***ing bridge.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> You are, but as I said it is trolling,it is like if I start making posts about Phil Baroni beating Silva, I'm entitled to my opinion but it would be shit and it counts as trolling, so what I said is true and pretty much everyone else on this thread agrees with me.


So posting my opinions qualifies as trolling? 

How bout you just stick to disagreeing with my opinions, k?

If you thought Baroni could beat Silva, some would disagree with you, but it damn sure wouldn't be considered trolling. :confused03:


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I got an easy way for you to identify a troll, if the dot(s) under your name are red then the general consensus is that your a troll who should either A) go to Sherdog B) get Banned or C) jump off a F***ing bridge.


So after being a member of this site for 2 or so days, a few people decide it'd be funny to bash my rating and that means I'm a troll? 

I should be banned for posting that I think Kimbo's good, but you should be commended for telling me to jump off a fuckin bridge ONLINE?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I just watched Ortiz get his ass handed to him, then he proceeded to tell the viewing audience that he tried his best but wasn't good enough. Tito is washed up garbage and wouldn't make it out of round 1 vs. Kimbo.
> 
> I also think Kimbo will overpower Sylvia and his attempts to get him down. I have a feeling Big Tim will take a costly risk and charge Kimbo, only to find himself sleeping under the stars. :fight02:


TROLLLLLLLLLL! 

Sorry, but you just are not serious, no way. Nobody is stupid enough to think Kimbo can outmuscle Sylvia(who outweighs Kimbo by like 40 pounds lol) or that he'd KO a charging Tim(seriously, Tim? Charging? Taking a risk? Maybe in opposite world)who has taking some of the best punches I've ever see Arlovski and Couture throw without going down when he couldn't KO freaking James "glass Jaw" Thompson.
I think it is time to stop feeding the troll guys.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I just watched Ortiz get his ass handed to him, then he proceeded to tell the viewing audience that he tried his best but wasn't good enough. Tito is washed up garbage and wouldn't make it out of round 1 vs. Kimbo.
> 
> I also think Kimbo will overpower Sylvia and his attempts to get him down. I have a feeling Big Tim will take a costly risk and charge Kimbo, only to find himself sleeping under the stars. :fight02:


Ok this post is just simply insane. Either you've never watched organized MMA before, you're just trying to set people off, or you're one of Kimbo's entourage. I don't get it. Ortiz is washed-up but Kimbo is what...in his prime?! Ortiz is 33 and Kimbo is 34. Ortiz has been around for over a decade and Kimbo just showed up on the scene. How the hell is Kimbo going to beat Ortiz? TIM SYLVIA?! Seriously? LMAO he's 6'8" 260 lbs. What kind of answer is Kimbo going to have? And when does Sylvia charge? And why would Sylvia take Kimbo down?

Like I asked you before, you really think Kimbo is one of the top 5 MMA fighters in the world? Seeing as you said Couture and Liddell would "give him problems" yet you listed your top three fighters in the world as Jackson, Liddell, and Couture.

Edit: Currenlty searching for thread in VIP section discussing prank on members by desguising oneself as a Kimbo troll and parading around the forum. That is the only logical explanation.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Since you are a member of so MANY forums I have a great one for yo to join. http://sherdog.com/. You will do much better over there then you will here with your blatant nuthugging and stupid opinions. The only reason Kimbo is 3-0 is because he has fought terrible fighters. Cantrell has a record of 10 - 11. That is pathetic especially since he hasn't faced the best fighters. Then there's Tank Abbott with a record of 9 - 14. Amazing just pure amazing record he has. Tank is way past his prime and actually never even had a prime. Finally there's James Thompson. He has a little better record and actually has a winning record but everyone knows he sucks and has a terrible chin. Thompson was demolishing Kimbo until his ear popped. Kimbo was gassed after the second round. He should stick to street fighting bums with no skills because the second he faces a half way decent opponent he is going to get KOed.


I am not going to another forum, because the guys here entertain me with their constant attempts to forcefeed opinions on others. Hahaha! 

And if you think JT was winning that fight, you're either blind or didn't watch the fight at all. His ground and pattycake was completely laughable. If that's the best he's got, I should've got in the ring with him. 

As for what you think about Kimbo's opponents in the streets, I doubt you'd go to those same streets and call em bums, so why do it here? I'd take the top guy from the streets over the top guy in MMA anyday and twice on Sunday. 

Get used to me being here and not caring a bit about the negative bar ratings you guys left me with. Unless it takes money from my bank account, it doesn't mean a thing to me.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> Ok this post is just simply insane. Either you've never watched organized MMA before, you're just trying to set people off, or you're one of Kimbo's entourage. I don't get it. Ortiz is washed-up but Kimbo is what...in his prime?! Ortiz is 33 and Kimbo is 34. Ortiz has been around for over a decade and Kimbo just showed up on the scene. How the hell is Kimbo going to beat Ortiz? TIM SYLVIA?! Seriously? LMAO he's 6'8" 260 lbs. What kind of answer is Kimbo going to have? And when does Sylvia charge? And why would Sylvia take Kimbo down?
> 
> Like I asked you before, you really think Kimbo is one of the top 5 MMA fighters in the world? Seeing as you said Couture and Liddell would "give him problems" yet you listed your top three fighters in the world as Jackson, Liddell, and Couture.
> 
> Edit: Currenlty searching for thread in VIP section discussing prank on members by desguising oneself as a Kimbo troll and parading around the forum. That is the only logical explanation.


Don't worry man, as soon as the mods see this thread they'll do something about it.

BTW thanks for the rep to whoever repped me, but I cannot rep you back if you don't leave your name.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> Ok this post is just simply insane. Either you've never watched organized MMA before, you're just trying to set people off, or you're one of Kimbo's entourage. I don't get it. Ortiz is washed-up but Kimbo is what...in his prime?! Ortiz is 33 and Kimbo is 34. Ortiz has been around for over a decade and Kimbo just showed up on the scene. How the hell is Kimbo going to beat Ortiz? TIM SYLVIA?! Seriously? LMAO he's 6'8" 260 lbs. What kind of answer is Kimbo going to have? And when does Sylvia charge? And why would Sylvia take Kimbo down?
> 
> Like I asked you before, you really think Kimbo is one of the top 5 MMA fighters in the world? Seeing as you said Couture and Liddell would "give him problems" yet you listed your top three fighters in the world as Jackson, Liddell, and Couture.
> 
> Edit: Currenlty searching for thread in VIP section discussing prank on members by desguising oneself as a Kimbo troll and parading around the forum. That is the only logical explanation.


I've watched MMA for the past 10+ years, so just because I dont agree with you doesn't mean I lack knowledge of the sport. I'm sure others think Kimbo's going to be a great MMA fighter. As a matter of fact, the past 5 sports shows have said just that. 

I also never said Kimbo was a top 5 MMA fighter, but he is easily a top 5 power puncher in MMA. The guy's a rookie, so lets give it some time. Comparing Kimbo to guys like Couture, Sylvia, and Liddell in terms of what they've shown, it's like comparing LeBron James to Kobe Bryant. Bryant's obviously the best in the NBA, but in time, once James gets a jumper, some defense, and an outside game, those people may have a leg to stand on. You cannot compare rookies and vets if you're talking about what they've shown, but you can compare their individual attributes.


----------



## ernest8 (Jun 27, 2007)

I also thought it was a tap until i saw a clip from another angle.. that really looks like he taps but its obvious that its a thumbs up on the other clip.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> Don't worry man, as soon as the mods see this thread they'll do something about it.
> 
> BTW thanks for the rep to whoever repped me, but I cannot rep you back if you don't leave your name.


So you want the mods to remove me because I'm not buying your brand? :confused02:

I've been apart of some insane fan forums(as a Redskins fan I joined a Cowboys forum to read their foolishness), but I've never met a Mod who'd remove, ban, or boot a guy for having an opinion. Maybe you've missed it, but I'm the one being called names, being accused of crack use, and all I'm doing is posting my opinions.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I've watched MMA for the past 10+ years, so just because I dont agree with you doesn't mean I lack knowledge of the sport. I'm sure others think Kimbo's going to be a great MMA fighter. As a matter of fact, the past 5 sports shows have said just that.
> 
> I also never said Kimbo was a top 5 MMA fighter, but he is easily a top 5 power puncher in MMA. The guy's a rookie, so lets give it some time. Comparing Kimbo to guys like Couture, Sylvia, and Liddell in terms of what they've shown, it's like comparing LeBron James to Kobe Bryant. Bryant's obviously the best in the NBA, but in time, once James gets a jumper, some defense, and an outside game, those people may have a leg to stand on. You cannot compare rookies and vets if you're talking about what they've shown, but you can compare their individual attributes.



Wait wait wait... Hes a top 5 power puncher yet he cant knock the guy out who is notorious for getting KOed? :confused02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Don't worry man, as soon as the mods see this thread they'll do something about it.
> 
> BTW thanks for the rep to whoever repped me, but I cannot rep you back if you don't leave your name.


That was moi hitting you back. At least I think I saw that you repped me on my page.

KSliceIZNice, giving an opinion isn't trolling, it's when you give an opinion that is so ridiculously stupid that people think yo just have to be kidding, that's when it is considered trolling. I personally have no idea whether you are a really smart troll or just a really dumb person. Good day sir.


This guy NEEDS to be banned. In the meantime, I shall have no more to o with this thread.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

UFC HW division is not very deep. Even after saying that I dont think there is a UFC HW that would lose to Kimbo....


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> That was moi hitting you back. At least I think I saw that you repped me on my page.
> 
> KSliceIZNice, giving an opinion isn't trolling, it's when you give an opinion that is so ridiculously stupid that people think yo just have to be kidding, that's when it is considered trolling. I personally have no idea whether you are a really smart troll or just a really dumb person. Good day sir.
> 
> ...


Ah ok thanks man, you didn't leave any message so I didn't know who it was :thumb02:. Anyway you are right, we'd better stop feeding the troll. I'm leaving this thread until he gets banned.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> Ah ok thanks man, you didn't leave any message so I didn't know who it was :thumb02:. Anyway you are right, we'd better stop feeding the troll. I'm leaving this thread until he gets banned.


If ya can't beat em, run from em!!!!! 

And there will be no ban, so eventually you will have to stand up to the bully.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I've watched MMA for the past 10+ years


It doesn't show.



KSliceIZNice said:


> I'm sure others think Kimbo's going to be a great MMA fighter.


Yes, they're called idiots.



KSliceIZNice said:


> As a matter of fact, the past 5 sports shows have said just that.


Who? 



KSliceIZNice said:


> I also never said Kimbo was a top 5 MMA fighter, but he is easily a top 5 power puncher in MMA.


And by what criteria do you base this on? You've said it yourself there is a lack of evidence. I'll let your next bit do the talking. 



KSliceIZNice said:


> Comparing Kimbo to guys like Couture, Sylvia, and Liddell in terms of what they've shown, it's like comparing LeBron James to Kobe Bryant. Bryant's obviously the best in the NBA, but in time, once James gets a jumper, some defense, and an outside game, those people may have a leg to stand on. You cannot compare rookies and vets if you're talking about what they've shown, but you can compare their individual attributes.


So he's top 5 punching power but you can't compare him to veteran fighters? :confused02:

This is getting old. You don't add anything other than to say how great you think he is. You don't even answer questions that lead to discussion about why you think he's so great. And then you wonder why every other person insults your posts or knowledge of MMA.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I am not going to another forum, because the guys here entertain me with their constant attempts to forcefeed opinions on others. Hahaha!
> 
> And if you think JT was winning that fight, you're either blind or didn't watch the fight at all. His ground and pattycake was completely laughable. If that's the best he's got, I should've got in the ring with him.
> 
> ...



TROLL!!!! Just one of the many examples of this dude taking the piss.:confused03:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> I also never said Kimbo was a top 5 MMA fighter, but he is easily a top 5 power puncher in MMA. KSliceIZNice


I have to disagree with you, I can't see him outstriking any of the following, this list took me about one minute to compile......

Randy Couture
Wanderlei Silva
Briann Stann
A. Arlovski
Cheik Kongo
Anderson Silva 
Mirko 
Brock Lesnar
Brandon Vera
Chuck Liddell

I don't care about the weight difference, I can't see him standing and winning against these guys.

And if it hit the ground well you know.......


----------



## aero (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought the same thing lol. I wasn't sure though.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I'd take the top guy from the streets over the top guy in MMA anyday and twice on Sunday.


In the streets, you can do anything. In the streets, an MMA fighter can use his mma skills on top of the no rules street fighting.

On Kimbo tapping, watch this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyj4u076iD0&eurl=http://************.com/showthread.php?t=6377


Also, Brett Rogers was there at the fight and I think he would know a little bit about this fight than you.

http://www.mmascraps.com/2008/06/brett-rogers-says-kimbo-wouldnt-last-1.html


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

KSliceIZNice, I know I said I was done with this thread, but let me give you a heads up, you have no rep power, those Neg reps are meaningless. Just thought I'd let ya know before you waste your time neg repping everyone who disagrees with you.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> It doesn't show.


In your opinion and you're entitled to that.



All_In_GSP said:


> Yes, they're called idiots.


So an idiot is someone who disagrees with you? Ok, now I get it. Makes PERFECT sense. :confused03:



All_In_GSP said:


> Who?


SportsCenter
1st and 10
Jim Rome
PTI
EliteXC
UFC 



All_In_GSP said:


> And by what criteria do you base this on? You've said it yourself there is a lack of evidence. I'll let your next bit do the talking.


I've watched every Kimbo Slice fight from the streets to the ring, and in every fight he's knocking people out. Whether they tap like Cantrell did, whether they were out on their feet like Thompson, or whether they were just demolished like Tank and Mercer, Kimbo's power is insane. Lack of stamina and an inability to land clean shots early on is why Thompson didn't fall sooner, but you saw what happened when he was hit cleanly. 



All_In_GSP said:


> So he's top 5 punching power but you can't compare him to veteran fighters? :confused02:


You're not reading ALL of my post. I said you CAN compare individual attributes, but you cannot compare their overall careers. Kimbo's a rookie and those guys are vets. 



All_In_GSP said:


> This is getting old. You don't add anything other than to say how great you think he is. You don't even answer questions that lead to discussion about why you think he's so great. And then you wonder why every other person insults your posts or knowledge of MMA.


By not answering the questions do you mean I don't agree with you? Because I hav definitely answered every question put before me. I think Kimbo's going to be great because he has a puncher's chance, he has the hunger from being down and out, and he's a soldier with an amazing chin and no quit. His stamina is weak right now, but I went from running 0 miles to running 8 miles once a week in the Army at 280lbs. Stamina can be achieved.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

milkkid291 said:


> In the streets, you can do anything. In the streets, an MMA fighter can use his mma skills on top of the no rules street fighting.
> 
> On Kimbo tapping, watch this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyj4u076iD0&eurl=http://************.com/showthread.php?t=6377
> ...


Brett Rogers says Kimbo should be a man and admit he tapped. I just hope Brett Rogers is a man and admits he was wrong. For anyone who thinks Kimbo tapped, you're either incredibly stupid or Stevie Wonder.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> KSliceIZNice, I know I said I was done with this thread, but let me give you a heads up, you have no rep power, those Neg reps are meaningless. Just thought I'd let ya know before you waste your time neg repping everyone who disagrees with you.


Back again huh?

I know my "rep power" is void at this point, but you got the message and know what I think of you and your cowardice.

Nothing more pathetic then a "man" who comes into a debate and runs when he's unable to convince someone that their view is the right one. :dunno:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Back again huh?
> 
> I know my "rep power" is void at this point, but you got the message and know what I think of you and your cowardice.
> 
> Nothing more pathetic then a "man" who comes into a debate and runs when he's unable to convince someone that their view is the right one. :dunno:


Geezus, let it go already will you.

He doesnt need to convince anyone... cause everyone already agrees with him.

You, on the other hand, arent convincing anyone.

I could care less about what your '10-year mma watching' experience... cause you are speaking non-sense when it comes to your blind Kimbo worship.

You want to hug Kimbo nuts... fine... just dont try to make it seem logical... cause it aint.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

attention said:


> Geezus, let it go already will you.
> 
> He doesnt need to convince anyone... cause everyone already agrees with him.
> 
> ...


It's kinda like when you go to the track to bet on a horse. You don't need to convince others of what you know, you simply slap your cash down on the counter and walk away with thousands. 

Unlike you guys, I dont care if you disagree with me because I'm confident in what I believe. You, on the otherhand, seem desperate to have me think lowly of Kimbo Slice and what he'll do in MMA. Sorry pal, not working one bit. 

And now you've resorted to homosexual talk about hugging another man's testicles? That's another thread in itself, but definitely not related to MMA. :shame01:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> ...
> Kimbo's power is insane. Lack of stamina and an inability to land clean shots early on is why Thompson didn't fall sooner, but you saw what happened when he was hit cleanly.
> ...


Geezus, this is a TROLL statement.

Its ONLY his 'lack of stamina and inability to land clean shots'... LOL!

Tim Sylvia could have beat Big nog, if only for his lack of ground skills.
Jeff Monson could have beat Tim Sylvia, if only for his short reach and lack of striking skills.

Kimbo is awesome, except he has to learn how to hit a moving target, build his stamina, work on his missing ground game... other than that, hes the entire package.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I have to disagree with you, I can't see him outstriking any of the following, this list took me about one minute to compile......
> 
> Randy Couture
> Wanderlei Silva
> ...



Eddie Sanchez 
Shane Carwin
Gabriel Gonzaga 
Dan Henderson
Paul Buentello
Antonio Silva
Goran Reljic
Thiago Silva

No where near top 5


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> It's kinda like when you go to the track to bet on a horse. You don't need to convince others of what you know, you simply slap your cash down on the counter and walk away with thousands.
> 
> Unlike you guys, I dont care if you disagree with me because I'm confident in what I believe. You, on the otherhand, seem desperate to have me think lowly of Kimbo Slice and what he'll do in MMA. Sorry pal, not working one bit.
> 
> And now you've resorted to homosexual talk about hugging another man's testicles? That's another thread in itself, but definitely not related to MMA. :shame01:


Apparently you are a NOOB to these forums because being a nuthugger for a particular mma fighter is NOT implying that you are non-hetero... this was not intended as a derogatory statement.

As a self-professed fighter 'nuthugger' you blindly have faith in a fighter regardless of what the majority/experts state.


----------



## ThiagoFAN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

Ive been arguing with this KSliceIZnice guy for about 2 days straight. And wanted to thank all of you for putting some sense into him. You knowledgeable fellows on here pretty much reitterated every point I made. THANKS!

P.S. I will never again watch EliteXC or Strikeforce ever again.

Oh and why can't Kimbo man up and request Brett Rogers... oh because Rogers obliterated James Thompson in matter of seconds, Gotcha SHAW!!!


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

ThiagoFAN said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ive been arguing with this KSliceIZnice guy for about 2 days straight. And wanted to thank all of you for putting some sense into him. You knowledgeable fellows on here pretty much reitterated every point I made. THANKS!
> 
> ...


This young man left out the part where he tells you guys how I demolish him in EVERY fantasy league we've ever been in together. 

As for Kimbo requesting Rogers, where I come from, if a guy steps to your face and mean mugs you, that's a challenge. Kimbo should fight that bum, he'd then be 4-0.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

attention said:


> Apparently you are a NOOB to these forums because being a nuthugger for a particular mma fighter is NOT implying that you are non-hetero... this was not intended as a derogatory statement.
> 
> As a self-professed fighter 'nuthugger' you blindly have faith in a fighter regardless of what the majority/experts state.


Well then you refer to yourself as a nuthugger, I prefer being called "a fan."

Thanks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> So after being a member of this site for 2 or so days, a few people decide it'd be funny to bash my rating and that means I'm a troll?
> 
> I should be banned for posting that I think Kimbo's good, but you should be commended for telling me to jump off a fuckin bridge ONLINE?


 No you see that Red dot wasnt a practiacl joke played on you by the members of the board, we didnt all get together over milk and cookies and decide it would be "funny". See what happened is you came on the board along with all the other ugly little trolls after the Elite XC show thinking this two bit embarassment to the sport was a legitimate fighter, you made ridicoulous obnoxious post after more idiotic drivel, therefore over time as everyone gets annoyed by your very presance and nonsensical posts they show there distain for you by leaving a neg rep, after repeatedly having individual posters show there hatred for you, your little dot changed from green (good) to red (bad). 

As for your banning, if you continue to make ridiculous factless claims about Kimbo being some mythical being sent to destroy every MMA fighter alive, then yes you should be banned as your failing at the basic principal of the forum which is the _*Intelligent*_ discussion of MMA as a whole. And now I shouldnt be commended for telling you to jump off a bridge ONLINE (I see you like to capatalize that, which is cute of you) but I do feel that it would greatly benefit society as a whole if you could jump off said bridge both eliminating you from polluting the gene pool and saving the world from having tolerate you incompetance.

As a poster and human being you have failed,


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

attention said:


> Geezus, this is a TROLL statement.
> 
> Its ONLY his 'lack of stamina and inability to land clean shots'... LOL!...Kimbo is awesome, except he has to learn how to hit a moving target, build his stamina, work on his missing ground game... other than that, hes the entire package.


Troll statement? I'm not on here calling people **** or dropping the N-bomb(though I am a black man myself), I'm simply showing everyone my side of things. If you dont buy it, dont buy it. I dont care.

You LOL at why I say he was unable to KO JT sooner, but those are not MAJOR issues. Kimbo's always been able to land the power shot, but being smothered and not having great stamina prolonged the inevitable. 

Stamina is not something you have to work on for years and years. Kimbo needs to hit the roads and get on his bike. The stamina will come.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> No you see that Red dot wasnt a practiacl joke played on you by the members of the board, we didnt all get together over milk and cookies and decide it would be "funny". See what happened is you came on the board along with all the other ugly little trolls after the Elite XC show thinking this two bit embarassment to the sport was a legitimate fighter, you made ridicoulous obnoxious post after more idiotic drivel, therefore over time as everyone gets annoyed by your very presance and nonsensical posts they show there distain for you by leaving a neg rep, after repeatedly having individual posters show there hatred for you, your little dot changed from green (good) to red (bad).


The Red Dot talk should cease, because as I stated earlier, it doesn't matter to me. My opinion of Kimbo will not sway unless he comes into MMA and loses fight after fight, which will not happen. He will soon wear a championship belt, and all of those who gave me this foolish Red Dot will eat it. And did you REALLY say posters have hatred for me? LOL!!! LMAO!!! LOL!!! LMAO!! Oh whatever will I do now? A bunch of ONLINE posters dislike me. :thumb02: In case you haven't caught it by now, the ONLINE world is just that, ONLINE. 



Toxic said:


> As for your banning, if you continue to make ridiculous factless claims about Kimbo being some mythical being sent to destroy every MMA fighter alive, then yes you should be banned as your failing at the basic principal of the forum which is the _*Intelligent*_ discussion of MMA as a whole. And now I shouldnt be commended for telling you to jump off a bridge ONLINE (I see you like to capatalize that, which is cute of you) but I do feel that it would greatly benefit society as a whole if you could jump off said bridge both eliminating you from polluting the gene pool and saving the world from having tolerate you incompetance.


So lemme get this straight. I think Kimbo Slice is a soon-to-be great MMA fighter, and you think I should commit suicide? I'm going to chalk up all your stupid talk to the possibility of you being a child, because no grownup would say something so stupid, ONLINE. 



Toxic said:


> As a poster and human being you have failed,


So says an anonymous "guy" on a MMA fan forum. :sarcastic11::sarcastic11:

In case you've missed it, all my posts speak about what I think of Kimbo Slice the fighter. If anyone should be booted or Red Dotted...haha, it should be those who are attempting to get personal ONLINE over a simple sports related debate. Grow up kid.


----------



## spanishelite (Jun 2, 2008)

To be I think its obvious he was giving a thumbs up. If he would have tapped... he would have tapped his leg or something.

Now do I think EliteXC riged the fight for Kimbo to win? No. 
But do I think EliteXC wanted to give Kimbo EVERY advantage to win. Yes.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Troll statement? I'm not on here calling people **** or dropping the N-bomb(though I am a black man myself), I'm simply showing everyone my side of things. If you dont buy it, dont buy it. I dont care.
> 
> You LOL at why I say he was unable to KO JT sooner, but those are not MAJOR issues. Kimbo's always been able to land the power shot, but being smothered and not having great stamina prolonged the inevitable.
> 
> Stamina is not something you have to work on for years and years. Kimbo needs to hit the roads and get on his bike. The stamina will come.


Whoa... back up a step there.

Troll statement... as in... troll fishing... ie. trolling for controversy ... not for being offensive or disrespectful... just electing to support a very 'right-wing ' opinion.

'Not being able to land a power shot sooner' ... is a meaningless statement. In retrospect its easy to dissect what 'could have been'.

The fact is, Kimbo's performance versus JT was far from impressive as he was tauted as being a 'Phenom' as you so put it. He didnt show anything spectacular or definitive in his performance to illustrate his 'superior' mma abilities.

He showed he has good striking and he can sprawl. But put it in perspective please... JT is a sloppy striker and has an even sloppier ground game... yet Kimbo still had a hella time trying to deal with JT.

This last bout only went to confirm what everyone suspected... Kimbo is still an amateur and needs alot of work. He has some raw talent, but hes not there yet.

Will he be a dominant force in the HW division? I dunno.

But clearly not anytime soon.


----------



## ThiagoFAN (Jun 2, 2008)

IF he didnt tap, then why did the camera all of the sudden pan out from the nosebleed seats.... FISHY!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

spanishelite said:


> To be I think its obvious he was giving a thumbs up. If he would have tapped... he would have tapped his leg or something.
> 
> Now do I think EliteXC riged the fight for Kimbo to win? No.
> But do I think EliteXC wanted to give Kimbo EVERY advantage to win. Yes.


Heh... I usually am very skeptical of the conspiracy...
but this was all to blatant for me...

Now do I think EliteXC riged the fight for Kimbo to win? YES.
Short of KO or sub, Kimbo was going to win.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

ThiagoFAN said:


> IF he didnt tap, then why did the camera all of the sudden pan out from the nosebleed seats.... FISHY!


Pan out? With the help of another guy on this forum, lemme ZOOM for you. 

http://i29.tinypic.com/263x5xw.gif


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

attention said:


> Whoa... back up a step there.
> 
> Troll statement... as in... troll fishing... ie. trolling for controversy ... not for being offensive or disrespectful... just electing to support a very 'right-wing ' opinion.
> 
> ...


Why thank you! I have never been known to be a follower, so I accept your comment that I'm choosing not to follow the so called majority. 

The bold, underlined, and italicized comment is what I've been searching for through 16 pages now. THANK YOU for acknowledging the fact that Kimbo's a rookie who has the talent. 

I am now done, my point has been understood.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Pan out? With the help of another guy on this forum, lemme ZOOM for you.
> 
> http://i29.tinypic.com/263x5xw.gif


Dude i dont really like you because you act like an immature punk but i agree he was giving the thumbs up!:thumbsup:


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Lloyd said:


> Dude i dont really like you because you act like an imature punk but i agree he was giving the thumbs up!:thumbsup:


Sorry buddy, but ONLINE insults never really got to me. I think you meant immature with two "m's", but I am far from that also. I just have my views on Kimbo and his potential, so any insult you can think of won't matter to me. People say a lot of shit to each other ONLINE, but maybe it's because they feel protected. 

Keep the names to yourself lil fella. 

You are right though, it was a thumbs up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Why thank you! I have never been known to be a follower, so I accept your comment that I'm choosing not to follow the so called majority.
> 
> The bold, underlined, and italicized comment is what I've been searching for through 16 pages now. THANK YOU for acknowledging the fact that Kimbo's a rookie who has the talent.
> 
> I am now done, my point has been understood.


 You made idiotic comments comparing Kimbo to some of the best MMA fighters alive, said his striking was better that one of the most profecient strikier in the game, you basicaly said he was the #4 MMA fighter in the world, all waiting for some one to say he was a rookie with _some_ talent who needs alot of work, nobody would get annoyed with you stating that its the ridicoulous statements you have made that have everyone wishing and iminent and painful death on you.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

*KSliceIZNICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I got a new approach for you here buddy Im gonna try to get you into an intelligent conversation, since your such a well versed MMA enthusiast I want you to annalyze three potential "dream matches" for me and give you thoughts on them.


#1. GSP vs Andrson Silva
#2. Kid Yamomoto vs Urijah Faber
#3. Big Nog vs. Your Boy there.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You made idiotic comments comparing Kimbo to some of the best MMA fighters alive, said his striking was better that one of the most profecient strikier in the game, you basicaly said he was the #4 MMA fighter in the world, all waiting for some one to say he was a rookie with _some_ talent who needs alot of work, nobody would get annoyed with you stating that its the ridicoulous statements you have made that have everyone wishing and iminent and painful death on you.


This is what happens when you dont listen/read/comprehend what someone is saying. 

I NEVER said Kimbo was the #4 fighter in MMA, so if that is what you heard, clean out the wax and listen again.

I NEVER compared Kimbo to the best fighters in MMA, I simply said he had better power then 99% of them. I said nothing about his OVERALL fighting ability, so stop putting words in my mouth. 

If this is what everyone else thought I was saying, my rep bar should be all green minutes after this post of mine. 

Iminent and painful death over my thoughts on Kimbo? Lame.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I am not going to another forum, because the guys here entertain me with their constant attempts to forcefeed opinions on others. Hahaha!
> 
> And if you think JT was winning that fight, you're either blind or didn't watch the fight at all. His ground and pattycake was completely laughable. If that's the best he's got, I should've got in the ring with him.
> 
> ...


There isn't much I need to say because everyone has pretty much covered it. You may not be leaving of your own free will but it is only a matter of time before you are banned so we won't have to listen to you anyway.

Yes, JT was winning the fight. He was holding Kimbo down and hitting him for 3 straight minutes. Even if the shots weren't hard Kimbo wasn't doing anything to improve his position. If he was such a godsend like you claim he is then he would have advanced his position and wouldn't have gotten beaten on for 3 straight minutes. You claim he is one of the top 5 strikers but if that is so then why didn't he knock out a guy known for having a glass jaw?

I called the "fighters" and I use that term loosely that he fought in the street bums on here and I would have no problem calling them that to their faces. If they wanted to try and start something with me I would have no problem pulling out my .45 and seeing what they would do then.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I got a new approach for you here buddy Im gonna try to get you into an intelligent conversation, since your such a well versed MMA enthusiast I want you to annalyze three potential "dream matches" for me and give you thoughts on them.
> 
> 
> #1. GSP vs Andrson Silva
> ...



Next time spare me the condescending tone, but I'll play your game. 

1. While most "pros" consider Silva the top pound for pound fighter in the world, I think George St. Pierre is one of the most well rounded fighters in MMA. Silva possesses an ability to knock you out AND submit you if he so chooses(judging by his insane idea to fight Roy Jones Jr., who would knock him out without a doubt). I think the way GSP handled guys like Sherk and Penn say a lot about his insane level of talent. I'd take GSP in this one, probably winning by rear naked choke(the same way he defeated Trigg). 

2. With the fastest KO in MMA history, I think Kid's ability to wrestle with anyone, plus his knockout power would be too much for Faber, IMO. They both seem to excel in wrestling, but Kid's punching power puts him over the top. I'd take Kid in this one, KO in round 3.

3. If Big Nog fought Kimbo right now, I think Kimbo would probably lose on the ground due to ref stoppage, because he'd never submit. Big Nog is one of the best grapplers in MMA, so Kimbo would need to work on his craft a bit more before he took on such a fighter as Nog. That being said, Kimbo's power could very well take Nog out of his game. With a few carefully placed shots, Kimbo could easily knock Nog out. If this fight were to happen tomorrow, I'd take Nog by ref stoppage on the ground---a year or so from now, Kimbo knocks him out in round 2.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> There isn't much I need to say because everyone has pretty much covered it. You may not be leaving of your own free will but it is only a matter of time before you are banned so we won't have to listen to you anyway.
> 
> Yes, JT was winning the fight. He was holding Kimbo down and hitting him for 3 straight minutes. Even if the shots weren't hard Kimbo wasn't doing anything to improve his position. If he was such a godsend like you claim he is then he would have advanced his position and wouldn't have gotten beaten on for 3 straight minutes. You claim he is one of the top 5 strikers but if that is so then why didn't he knock out a guy known for having a glass jaw?
> 
> I called the "fighters" and I use that term loosely that he fought in the street bums on here and I would have no problem calling them that to their faces. *If they wanted to try and start something with me I would have no problem pulling out my .45 and seeing what they would do then.*


I think I've pretty much covered everything you're repeating in your post, so forgive me if I ignore all of your post but the last sentence. 

Sure you would. :confused03::confused03::confused03:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I think I've pretty much covered everything you're repeating in your post, so forgive me if I ignore all of your post but the last sentence.
> 
> Sure you would. :confused03::confused03::confused03:


That's cool ignore my post because we both know I'm right. It's alright tho because you're a troll and will be gone soon enough.

I don't know why you think I wouldn't pull a gun on some stupid ass bum who was trying to start shit with me for something I said. It's self defense and I have a right to that as an American. If they wanted to start stuff for me telling them the truth then that's their problem.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Next time spare me the condescending tone, but I'll play your game.
> 
> 1. While most "pros" consider Silva the top pound for pound fighter in the world, I think George St. Pierre is one of the most well rounded fighters in MMA. Silva possesses an ability to knock you out AND submit you if he so chooses(judging by his insane idea to fight Roy Jones Jr., who would knock him out without a doubt). I think the way GSP handled guys like Sherk and Penn say a lot about his insane level of talent. I'd take GSP in this one, probably winning by rear naked choke(the same way he defeated Trigg).
> 
> ...


 This is probably your most intelligent post, We will still disagree about your boy Kimbo but at least your arguments on the others seem well thought out, my problem with #3 is if you go back and read your earlier posts you pretty much say Kimbo will destroy everyone in MMA except Couture and Chuck Lidell _could_ give Kimbo problems, your earlier posts take your Kimbo love to pathetic levels, I really suggest you go back and read some of what you have posted as your last posts contradict earlier comments and doing so might help you understand why your getting all the hate.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

chrisdpucci said:


> People "hate" Kimbo because he is a fighter of very limited talent who is being blatantly exploited and marketed by Shaw and EliteXC. It is not really Kimbo so much as what he represents. Hype over talent, money over honor, promotion over reality. It is everything the pioneers of MMA have worked to prevent the sport from becoming and Kimbo is the poster boy for it.


Perfectly put. It aint Kimbo most people be hating.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This is probably your most intelligent post, We will still disagree about your boy Kimbo but at least your arguments on the others seem well thought out, my problem with #3 is if you go back and read your earlier posts you pretty much say Kimbo will destroy everyone in MMA except Couture and Chuck Lidell _could_ give Kimbo problems, your earlier posts take your Kimbo love to pathetic levels, I really suggest you go back and read some of what you have posted as your last posts contradict earlier comments and doing so might help you understand why your getting all the hate.



I'd like to think EVERYTHING I say is intelligent..., but thanks for the positive feedback. 

It's obvious I am a Kimbo fan and have been for many years, I just named a few guys who I think he'd have a shot against. Big Nog didn't even cross my mind at the time, but I dont think he's ready for a guy who's main weapon is to snatch your ass to the ground and pound the shit outta you. Haha! I think Kimbo has a shot to beat any guy with balls big enough to exchange with him right now, but purely groundgame based fighters will definitely give him some major issues.


----------



## BlackBeltJonez (Jun 3, 2008)

*Kimbo's Punching Power.*

Hello All. As you can see I'm new to this forum but not new to MMA or fighting sports in general. I would have to disagree with some as I believe that Kimbo's punching power is overrated. I take this back to his street fights in which he battled untrained hacks who were jumping at the opportunity to 
win some quick cash. Of all of those fights, the only one who seemed to be genuinely knocked unconscious was Adryan. The others took a hard punch and seemed to lose or never even possess much fighting spirit and just quit. Mix this in with his inability to K.O. a fighter who is renowned for being K.O.ed and it really becomes suspect. Please oh please send this man back to the under card until he has proven that he deserves this notoriety. Right now he's simply a big, black, hairy brutha being used as a marketing tool for the company and reality is going to be a Mother******. Anyways, I look forward to conversing with you all.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

BlackBeltJonez said:


> Hello All. As you can see I'm new to this forum but not new to MMA or fighting sports in general. I would have to disagree with some as I believe that Kimbo's punching power is overrated. I take this back to his street fights in which he battled untrained hacks who were jumping at the opportunity to
> win some quick cash. Of all of those fights, the only one who seemed to be genuinely knocked unconscious was Adryan. The others took a hard punch and seemed to lose or never even possess much fighting spirit and just quit. Mix this in with his inability to K.O. a fighter who is renowned for being K.O.ed and it really becomes suspect. Please oh please send this man back to the under card until he has proven that he deserves this notoriety. Right now he's simply a big, black, hairy brutha being used as a marketing tool for the company and reality is going to be a Mother******. Anyways, I look forward to conversing with you all.


Big, black, hairy brutha?

You lost all credibility in that sentence alone.


----------



## BlackBeltJonez (Jun 3, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> Big, black, hairy brutha?
> 
> You lost all credibility in that sentence alone.


If you say so, but coming from one who does not seem to have much credibility on here themselves, I won't take that to heart.


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

If he INDEED was tapping, why didnt he contonue to tap????

Stupid rumor...

Anyway, the fact they didnt stop the fight yeah, kind of weird...they probably looked at the time and said oh shit 1 min left survive!! Survive!

And as far as the early stopage yes, they had that planned...as soon as he was hurt stop it, that was the plan.....Im sure that was fixed ..either that or that ref is a complete moron....then again, it wouldnt be the first time I saw a gay stopage (lawler vs. smith)


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

BlackBeltJonez said:


> If you say so, but coming from one who does not seem to have much credibility on here themselves, I won't take that to heart.


My "hatred" comes from certain people not agreeing with my opinions. I dont think anyone in here cares if Kimbo's big, BLACK, or hairy. Just leave out the race comments, huh?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

The simple fact that a mod hasn't closed this is a pretty clear indication this is one big prank.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Well what about those of us that only care about big, hair dudes? Maybe Kimbo and Arlovski should get together and start a beard club for big guys.


----------



## BlackBeltJonez (Jun 3, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> My "hatred" comes from certain people not agreeing with my opinions. I dont think anyone in here cares if Kimbo's big, BLACK, or hairy. Just leave out the race comments, huh?


You overlooked the part where I said "being used as a marketing tool". In that context I really don't see why you have a problem with what I said, but sorry it is my opinion.
And what's wrong with me calling a big, black, hairy guy a big, black, hairy guy? I'm bigger, as black, just not as hairy as Kimbo and I see nothing wrong with calling something as I see it.


----------



## BlackBeltJonez (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL! Works for me.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> The simple fact that a mod hasn't closed this is a pretty clear indication this is one big prank.


Some of you guys scream for the Mods like you're screaming for your big brother to help you with the school bully. Haha!

Fight your own battles and let the Mods intervene when it's necessary. We're simply having a healthy debate here, so stop your whining.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

fair enough but you need to watch your posts more the double posting is not something we do here so try editing your posts when you have something to say. As well as enticing others to argue with you by saying certain crap like the first part to your post above mine. This is a place to debate and discuss MMA not clog it up with useless crap and this isn't just directed at you so keep that in mind. If you want to bicker do it in the smacktalk section or between one another in PM's. I don't like sounding like a mod or this rule upholder but come on.


----------



## BlackBeltJonez (Jun 3, 2008)

Lotus said:


> fair enough but you need to watch your posts more the double posting is not something we do here so try editing your posts when you have something to say. As well as enticing others to argue with you by saying certain crap like the first part to your post above mine. This is a place to debate and discuss MMA not clog it up with useless crap and this isn't just directed at you so keep that in mind. If you want to bicker do it in the smacktalk section or between one another in PM's. I don't like sounding like a mod or this rule upholder but come on.



First off the double post was a mistake. Sorry that those always ruin people's day. Do you have to come across as such a high and mighty asshole? I don't see where I enticed anyone to argue but, okay. I didn't realize that grown men were so sensitive. I'll leave your forum alone now so that I won't cause anymore problems. Man, what a dick.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

the mods havent closed it probably cause its a pretty entertaining thread and should be taken as everything associated with kimbo is, a joke

edit: he didnt tap
the standup wen JT had side control was dodge
the end of Rnd 2 was 50/50 for me
it was an early stoppage


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

First off Kimbo sucks, anyone who denies that fact has lost any and all credibility with me.

Second that was not a tap, there is another vid on the net Ill try to re-find it for you but the pq is good and you can clearly see he dose not tap he gives the "hang lose" sign. 


Believe me if anyone wanted that to be a tap its me...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Lotus said:


> fair enough but you need to watch your posts more the double posting is not something we do here so try editing your posts when you have something to say. As well as enticing others to argue with you by saying certain crap like the first part to your post above mine. This is a place to debate and discuss MMA not clog it up with useless crap and this isn't just directed at you so keep that in mind. If you want to bicker do it in the smacktalk section or between one another in PM's. I don't like sounding like a mod or this rule upholder but come on.


Actually you do seem to like sounding like a mod this is like the third time Ive seen you "warn" non paid members not to do something. BTW the way you warn people really is not your job and could be considered "enticing others to argue" so if you want to bicker do it in the smacktalk section or PM's.. 
Really though why not let moderators do what there here to do? A little arguing cant be that bad.and DBL post is not that bad of a sin we have put up with much more!


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Why isn't this guy banned yet? Saying that in a couple of years KImbo would knock Big Nog out, sure thing lol.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I think the bigger picture here, the real question is, did Bret Hart Tap?! 









From this angle it looks like Hart is tapping out with his right, but the ref clearly has his back turned and isn't watching the action. Personally, I think something was up.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I think the bigger picture here, the real question is, did Bret Hart Tap?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, well played sir :thumb02:.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the mods have given up on the entire Elite XC section after Saturday, they realized they were outnumbered and wanted to reinforce the other sections in order to try and keep the infection from spreading.

Its like the wild wild west in here bitches, its law less.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think the mods have given up on the entire Elite XC section after Saturday, they realized they were outnumbered and wanted to reinforce the other sections in order to try and keep the infection from spreading.
> 
> Its like the wild wild west in here bitches, its law less.


It's inevitable the trolls are like the plague. They'll get in and eventually get us all. We're prolly infected from being in here. It's only a matter of time till we are thinking a penguin can beat fedor and kimbo is god.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like to know when did Kimbo supposed to have tapped?

I didn't see an incident when he did, the end of the 2nd round i thought he was going to tap or the ref was going to stop it but they didnt.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

attention said:


> it was a thumbs up
> 
> the utube vid was soo blurry, cant see a thing there... much less Kimbo's thumb


I think this is what you're looking for.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> It's inevitable the trolls are like the plague. They'll get in and eventually get us all. We're prolly infected from being in here. It's only a matter of time till we are thinking a penguin can beat fedor and kimbo is god.


And just how is he a troll with 5 posts? Sorry man there is a difference between someone thats just new to the forums and someone who is just hear to piss people off.


Thats a good clear gif I think that pretty much settles that..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

slapshot said:


> And just how is he a troll with 5 posts? Sorry man there is a difference between someone thats just new to the forums and someone who is just hear to piss people off.
> 
> 
> Thats a good clear gif I think that pretty much settles that..


It was a joke bud no need to get your panties in a bunch but he has more then 5 posts, about 40, and only one of them has even been half way decent. Since you seem to think he's not trolling i'll show you a few of his posts that people have called him out on being a troll for...



KSliceIZNice said:


> I think it's hilarious how a guy can be 3-0 in the ring, undefeated in the streets, yet *morons such as yourself have your head so far up your ass you can't see a phenom when he's right on your tv screen. *And you tell me to STFU again, you and I will be having a Kimbo v. Thompson situation. *Maybe you should stop gargling on Liddell's nutjuice long enough to know WTF you're talking about, ya idiot. *
> 
> And contrary to what some idiots may think, fighting someone in the streets with no ref and no time limit is a lot tougher then fighting some *** in a ring with tights on while a ref saves your ass. I can tell some of you aren't from the streets, so it's impossible for you to know WTF you're talking about.


Calling him a phenom and telling someone to stop gargling on nutjuice is pretty trolly.



KSliceIZNice said:


> Phenom -
> n. Slang
> A phenomenon, especially a remarkable or outstanding person.
> 
> ...


The highlighted part is the biggest troll part of that post. Saying that he could beat sylvia and ortiz and that only chuck and randy would give him trouble is trolling because he knows it is going to get people upset and make them start fighting with him.




KSliceIZNice said:


> I just watched Ortiz get his ass handed to him, then he proceeded to tell the viewing audience that he tried his best but wasn't good enough. Tito is washed up garbage and wouldn't make it out of round 1 vs. Kimbo.
> 
> I also think Kimbo will overpower Sylvia and his attempts to get him down. I have a feeling Big Tim will take a costly risk and charge Kimbo, only to find himself sleeping under the stars. :fight02:



Again he is talking about sylvia and ortiz getting demolished by a street fighter who is barely 3-0 against garbage fighters. That's just looking for someone to start fighting with him which leads to his trolling.

If you would like me to find more posts that are evidence for him being a troll I will but I think that shows it there.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

Pyros said:


> Why isn't this guy banned yet? Saying that in a couple of years KImbo would knock Big Nog out, sure thing lol.


After a 12 hour shift, I come back to the MMA forums only to find more cries for help from the Mods. 

"Get this guy outta here, he doesn't agree with us!!"

"He's not a follower, he has his own mind and own thoughts, ban him now!!!"

I think most of you guys are pretty damn pathetic. I mean asking for a guy to be banned because he has an opinion that's not supported by the majority is comical to say the least. 

I dont give a shit what any of you guys think. I could care less about the negative bar rep...Ohhhhhhh...:sarcastic12:. I'm here to read what others think and learn more about the sport of MMA. 

Step down off your pedestals guys, not everyone has to agree with you just because you say so. :dunno:

P.S This troll shit is getting a little carried away. Some of you guys say I'm trolling because I'm posting my opinions and some dont agree? Who FUCKIN CARES! Stop acting like a bunch of pansies and accept the fact that I dont agree with some of you. Kimbo will be a great MMA fighter, I have no doubt about that.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

KSliceIZNice said:


> So because you don't agree with me, I should be banned? :thumbsup:
> 
> And oooohhhhhhh no, not a negative rep bar. :shame02:


Your right thats just wrong, this forum is all about opinion. In my opinion thompson was gonna get phuked up at that point of stoppage. Also the fight could and most of the time would have been stopped in the second round when thompson had kimbo trapped to the fence in side control and was landing those weeeaak elbows, just because he was not defending himself. Kimbos cool, tough. He just has a lot to learn and I believe he will. Its his shot at fame and he, just like you or I is gonna go for it. Last thing Chuck at this time would really hurt Kimbo.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

jcal said:


> *Your right thats just wrong, this forum is all about opinion. In my opinion thompson was gonna get phuked up at that point of stoppage. Also the fight could and most of the time would have been stopped in the second round when thompson had kimbo trapped to the fence in side control and was landing those weeeaak elbows, just because he was not defending himself. Kimbos cool, tough. He just has a lot to learn and I believe he will. Its his shot at fame and he, just like you or I is gonna go for it.* Last thing Chuck at this time would really hurt Kimbo.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Finally another person with a bit of sense. I was starting to think the entire MMA forum was insane.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

You know to tell the truth, I cant wait till Kimbo learns round house kicks and take down defense and submission. hell hes working with one of the best trainers so it will happen. I remember when Quinton didnt have too many tools either but look at him now. Best lhw in the world and fun to watch. If Slice keeps training hard and I bet he will hes gonna get more exciting every fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jcal said:


> You know to tell the truth, I cant wait till Kimbo learns round house kicks and take down defense and submission. hell hes working with one of the best trainers so it will happen. I remember when Quinton didnt have too many tools either but look at him now. Best lhw in the world and fun to watch. If Slice keeps training hard and I bet he will hes gonna get more exciting every fight.


 Please tell me this is a joke, Kimbo round house kick?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Please tell me this is a joke, Kimbo round house kick?


Kimbo TDD should come first.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

jcal said:


> You know to tell the truth, I cant wait till Kimbo learns round house kicks and take down defense and submission. hell hes working with one of the best trainers so it will happen. I remember when Quinton didnt have too many tools either but look at him now. Best lhw in the world and fun to watch. If Slice keeps training hard and I bet he will hes gonna get more exciting every fight.


Ramapage didn't begin his MMA career at 33. Actually, he's only 29 right now. He was training during his physical peak and Kimbo is well past his.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

eh look like he was just giving a thumbs up to me.


----------



## isphius (May 7, 2008)

even if he did tap out or not, this fight was a joke. It was somewhat staged when they put glass jaw thompson against a good boxer like kimbo. I think JT beat the expectation of KTFO in the first round but it was still BS and eliteXC made a mockery of itself


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> It was a joke bud no need to get your panties in a bunch but he has more then 5 posts, about 40, and only one of them has even been half way decent. Since you seem to think he's not trolling i'll show you a few of his posts that people have called him out on being a troll for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see we have A failure to comnuicate!
Im not sticking up for the kslice guy at all...but the bbj guy sounds ok just thought you where clumping them together my bad.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

i saw that live and was confused by it but i dont think kimbos gonna admit it now seeing as they didnt stop the fight which they shouldve after he took all those short elbows without defending


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I see we have A failure to comnuicate!
> Im not sticking up for the kslice guy at all...but the bbj guy sounds ok just thought you where clumping them together my bad.


No I was talking about Kslice not the bbj guy and was making a joke because this section has had some really dumb threads lately, like this one and the kimbo/fedor one.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Please tell me this is a joke, Kimbo round house kick?


Why not in the future? He trains with Bas who is one of the best of kickers. If you can learn to throw a thai kick why cant Kimbo? I have seen many fighters evolve their game.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bas says there was no tap. That's good enough for me. 

Plus, Bas says the fight should have been over during the raining of elbows, so you can't question his integrity on that one!


----------

